# 2.6.13-r3 panics (2.6.12-r10 works fine)

## dfelicia

emerged new kernel sources, make oldconfig, make && make modules_install.  Kernel panics trying to mount root partition, which happens to be RAID0  (/dev/md0).  Previous kernel works fine (2.6.12-r10).  I didn't change any kernel options, and answered N to all the new features (except preemption).

Any ideas?  Anything change with RAID support?

----------

## nlindblad

I suggest you look over your .config, a good idea might be to diff them and see if there's any chance something changed. It's a good habit to do this and don't rely on make oldconfig all the time.

----------

## dfelicia

Thanks for quick relply.  I kompare'd the .configs already.  Nothing suspicious.  RAID is included:

```

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

```

----------

## nlindblad

Are we talking software-RAID or hardware-RAID?

----------

## dfelicia

Software raid.

/etc/mdadm.conf:

```

DEVICE /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb5

DEVICE /dev/sda6 /dev/sdb6

DEVICE /dev/sda7 /dev/sdb7

DEVICE /dev/sda8 /dev/sdb8

DEVICE /dev/sda9 /dev/sdb9

DEVICE /dev/sda11 /dev/sdb11

DEVICE /dev/sda12 /dev/sdb12

ARRAY /dev/md0 devices=/dev/sda5,/dev/sdb5

ARRAY /dev/md1 devices=/dev/sda6,/dev/sdb6

ARRAY /dev/md2 devices=/dev/sda7,/dev/sdb7

ARRAY /dev/md3 devices=/dev/sda8,/dev/sdb8

ARRAY /dev/md4 devices=/dev/sda9,/dev/sdb9

ARRAY /dev/md5 devices=/dev/sda11,/dev/sdb11

ARRAY /dev/md6 devices=/dev/sda12,/dev/sdb12

```

/etc/fstab:

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md0                /                               reiserfs                noatime                                                 1 1

/dev/sda1       /boot                   ext2                    noauto,noatime                                  1 2

/dev/md1                /usr                    reiserfs                noatime                                                 1 2

/dev/md2                /var                    reiserfs                noatime,notail                                  1 2

/dev/md3                /tmp                    reiserfs                noatime,notail                                  1 2

/dev/md4                /export         reiserfs                noatime,notail                                  1 2

/dev/md5                /opt                    reiserfs                noatime                                                 1 2

/dev/md6                /fs0                    reiserfs                noatime,notail                                  1 2

/dev/sda10      none                    swap                    sw,pri=1                                                        0 0

/dev/sdb10      none                    swap                    sw,pri=1                                                        0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,noauto,user,exec                     0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/dvdrw      iso9660         ro,noauto,user,exec                     0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto                    rw,noauto,user,sync                     0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc                   proc                    defaults                                                        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm                tmpfs                   defaults                                                        0 0

```

----------

## nlindblad

Looks alright, sure you haven't any old-syntaxed configurations in /etc, check with 

```
etc-update
```

----------

## dfelicia

```

sudo etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

grub.conf:

```

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/2005.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3 (no splash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 ro root=/dev/md0

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 ro root=/dev/md0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@85 splash=silent,theme:

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/splash-livecd-2005.1-1600x1200

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ro root=/dev/md0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@85 splash=silent,theme:

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/splash-livecd-2005.1-1600x1200

```

```

ls -la kernel-2.6.1*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1885565 Sep  6 10:02 kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1869529 Oct 12 13:16 kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3

```

----------

## nlindblad

Hmmm, strange problem, I'll look into it and see if I can find a solution for tomorrow.

----------

## slestak

just a me-too post.

Havent been able to get to the server yet to troubleshoot, but I have a 2.6.13-r3 (no raid) email server thats offline since the kernel upgrade.

WIll post more when I see whats up.  2.6.12 was solid for this machine.

----------

## nlindblad

Hmm, might consider posting a bug entry maybe? A quick search on https://bugs.gentoo.org/ confirmed there's no entry for this problem.

I'd recommend if you compare you're approaches, have you done it the exact same way both of you?

----------

## dfelicia

I've tried make old config as well as make xconfig.  Triple checked all my selections.  Interestingly, I don't have this issue on a different box (also running software RAID0).

----------

